# Rabbit on Ebay..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I was looking for hutches and found this...

RABBIT HUTCH FOR SALE on eBay (end time 15-Apr-11 22:22:24 BST)

Emailed the seller... rabbit comes with it 

Can anyone help the rabbit? x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

When will people learn :nono:

I wish I could help but I'm too far away


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Where are you? I feel awful for the thing. I think its a male rabbit x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh i would but i really dont think i have anywhere to issolate another intact buck at the momentpoor thing that hutch is tiny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Where are you? I feel awful for the thing. I think its a male rabbit x


bernies in cambridge


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I cant believe someone would sell there bunny on ebay  poor boy. I duno if hes been done/vaccinations etc x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Where are you? I feel awful for the thing. I think its a male rabbit x


I'm near Cambridge, so a few hours away.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone have contacts with any bunny/animal rescue in Cambridge who could help?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm near Cambridge, so a few hours away.


you are a while away  i could help transport and get him to southyorkshire/nottinghamshire but wouldnt be able to do many more miles  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Anyone have contacts with any bunny/animal rescue in Cambridge who could help?


Have already messaged on the rescue forum im on  hoping for someone to help and will keep you posted if someone does xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Have already messaged on the rescue forum im on  hoping for someone to help and will keep you posted if someone does xx


That's good, keep us updated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your able to house him for a few weeks i could take him after iv sorted this lot out if we cant get him to bernie :lol: but i just dont have the hutches to quarentine more newbies and issolate intact males, gah stupid ebay


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Should i ask if hes intact? xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah, if hes neutered i coukd squeeze him in, but if hes intact i dont think i could at the moment  
judging by the hutch hes in though, i doubt he will be snipped


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ohh ill hold off. Someone on the rescue forum is enquiring about him i think  well see how that goes. She a nice lady who is enquiring and she lives 2 minutes away. Will keep ya in the know xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats good then, hopefully he will go to a nice home poor boy


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Makes me sooooo mad!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

jemma_79 said:


> Makes me sooooo mad!


So many of them in need of homes


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> So many of them in need of homes


And it's the same if you look on GumTree


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Still waiting to hear from the person on the other forum  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the means to get there and a place to hold him....but realistically I cannot take in another...especially if he is intact. But if all else fails I can foster.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you can foster niki then he can come here when i have this lot sorted, if we cant find him some where else to go, hopefully the other woman will be able to offer him a home though

lets get this lot sorted first though :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if you can foster niki then he can come here when i have this lot sorted, if we cant find him some where else to go, hopefully the other woman will be able to offer him a home though
> 
> lets get this lot sorted first though :lol:


 OK well lets see how it goes!! Andd yeah this lot are proving harder lol! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK well lets see how it goes!! Andd yeah this lot are proving harder lol! xx


damn hormonal does :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, ive been working over time at work  According to the lady on the forum the person hasnt messaged her back about the rabbit x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sorry guys, ive been working over time at work  According to the lady on the forum the person hasnt messaged her back about the rabbit x


Awww hope work is sorting itself out hun! I mean I can try....I can be quite nice sometimes  but might be that bunny went with the hutch. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The person replied...

"I have advertised the rabbit on another site and was asking £10 for him. He is a good looking rabbit but is in need of some love and attention. We now have two dogs who refuse to leave him alone, therefore if you can give him the time and attention and companionship he needs you are welcome to adopt him. We named him Sparky due to him chewing through a wire when he lived in the house. I will be around on Friday morning this week or the weekend on and off. "


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what a great reason to rehome a rabbit 

more like:
we have 2 dogs and now cant be bothered with him :nono:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> what a great reason to rehome a rabbit
> 
> more like:
> we have 2 dogs and now cant be bothered with him :nono:


I know!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor rabbit


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I can foster but at the moment I can't keep long term


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The auction ended when i was out and i got an email to my phone saying an item i was watching on ebay had ended and when i saw it was the hutch/rabbit i was so gutted that i had been so busy that i missed it and forgot to message them back myself :crying: xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The auction ended when i was out and i got an email to my phone saying an item i was watching on ebay had ended and when i saw it was the hutch/rabbit i was so gutted that i had been so busy that i missed it and forgot to message them back myself :crying: xx


Don't blame yourself...you have loads going on at the moment. I have just emailed the lady to see if Sparky went with the hutch or not. Will let you know of the response.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Hi, that's how my ex ended with 2 extra bunnies. I had bid on a hutch on his behalf, which said bunnies could be given with hutches, and there were a few to choose from. I mailed to say that we needed the hutch for 2 bunnies we already had, so just wanted the hutch. Won auction, paid and when went to pick up he said that the bunnies had to go with hutch and that i knew that! I wasnt there so couldnt argue that wasnt the case at all! ex was angry with me, but to cut a long story short, after the state they were in and the thickness of poo in the hutches, I think it was for best they got out of there!

Hope this bun has a nice new home.

Tori x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

mstori said:


> Hi, that's how my ex ended with 2 extra bunnies. I had bid on a hutch on his behalf, which said bunnies could be given with hutches, and there were a few to choose from. I mailed to say that we needed the hutch for 2 bunnies we already had, so just wanted the hutch. Won auction, paid and when went to pick up he said that the bunnies had to go with hutch and that i knew that! I wasnt there so couldnt argue that wasnt the case at all! ex was angry with me, but to cut a long story short, after the state they were in and the thickness of poo in the hutches, I think it was for best they got out of there!
> 
> Hope this bun has a nice new home.
> 
> Tori x


Thats awful  glad they got out of the horrible home x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This bunny has gone to a new home. xx


----------



## ScorpioD (Apr 23, 2011)

Pathetic excuse about having two dogs! I have two dogs...the rabbit is where they cannot get to it.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

ScorpioD said:


> Pathetic excuse about having two dogs! I have two dogs...the rabbit is where they cannot get to it.


Everyone! This is the nice rescue lady Donna, who tried to contact the owner of this rabbit and give the bunny a home 

Its rediculous isnt it Donna?! I have 2 dogs and 4 rabbits  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Donna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

For future referance, people are not allowed to sell live animals on ebay. There is a report button that you can use if you notice someone selling live animals.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Snippet said:


> For future referance, people are not allowed to sell live animals on ebay. There is a report button that you can use if you notice someone selling live animals.


Thank you, but we are aware of this  we just didnt want them to set the rabbit free or let it go to a terrible home x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you, but we are aware of this  we just didnt want them to set the rabbit free or let it go to a terrible home x


Not everyone is aware of this though.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think its better if some one contacts them and offers help rather then just reporting, if the owners are callouse enought to list them on ebay, what are they going to do when the listings removed? set it free? offer it free so some one can grab a free dinner for a snake?

offer help or get the word out, then when some ones in contact, you report the add


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i think its better if some one contacts them and offers help rather then just reporting, if the owners are callouse enought to list them on ebay, what are they going to do when the listings removed? set it free? offer it free so some one can grab a free dinner for a snake?
> 
> offer help or get the word out, then when some ones in contact, you report the add


Haha yeah the amount of times I've done that!!!

Most people know...though yeah there are some that don't! I think most animal ads on there are people trying to get away with it. Unforutnately agent Niki is always on hand......

sorry guys...watched "Salt" tonight


----------



## ScorpioD (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello


----------

